# gcdumptool 1.0.8 released, can now dump Switch Game Cards directly to single or split NSPs



## Jayro (May 2, 2019)

This is impressive. I'd still like an NSP>XCI converter though,  one that doesn't require a computer. Mostly  for those digital-only releases so I can play them in SX OS.


----------



## FR0ZN (May 2, 2019)

Jayro said:


> This is impressive. I'd still like an NSP>XCI converter though,  one that doesn't require a computer. Mostly  for those digital-only releases so I can play them in SX OS.



But you can play NSPs with SX OS


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (May 2, 2019)

Pretty neat. Always nice to see new developments in the Homebrew scene.


----------



## leon315 (May 2, 2019)

okay, it's time to visit my friend to borrow his games


----------



## Reecey (May 2, 2019)

Why is there a picture of Goldleaf running in the background in the img?


----------



## arjunpatel (May 2, 2019)

im dumping doom right now it says eta 20h i mean damn lol


----------



## Keylogger (May 2, 2019)

Cool i can mount Xci and convert it to nsp easily thanks


----------



## RattletraPM (May 2, 2019)

Reecey said:


> Why is there a picture of Goldleaf running in the background in the img?


It's the picture of a Switch installing a game (Hyrule Warriors, both box and cart seen on the right) that's just been dumped using gcdumptool (FAT32, Split NSP).

I made a promotion icon out of the pic as a placeholder while writing the article, however @DarkMatterCore liked it so I decided to keep it. If you want to see the app in action, screenshots are already included in the article itself (which have been taken from the same Switch) and, in a way, the pic could also be seen as showing the NSP being installed afterwards just fine, so yeah. It's just that


----------



## Reecey (May 2, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> It's the picture of a Switch installing a game (Hyrule Warriors, both box and cart seen on the right) that's just been dumped using gcdumptool (FAT32, Split NSP).
> 
> I made a promotion icon out of the pic as a placeholder while writing the article, however @DarkMatterCore liked it so I decided to keep it. If you want to see the app in action, screenshots are already included in the article itself and, in a way, the pic could also be seen as showing the NSP being installed afterwards just fine, so yeah. It's just that


Why not instead just show the gcdumptool dumping in the background that makes more sense than showing Goldleaf but if @DarkMatterCore is ok with this than that’s fine with me but tbh it’s nearly as bad as the Mario & Zelda 8.0.1 overclock update news, if you clicked on further discussion it directs you to the system overclocking kip patch thread.


----------



## Rune (May 2, 2019)

Jayro said:


> This is impressive. I'd still like an NSP>XCI converter though,  one that doesn't require a computer. Mostly  for those digital-only releases so I can play them in SX OS.


Use NSC Builder. I've made a few XCIs out of NSPs and all work fine.


----------



## XorTroll (May 2, 2019)

Reecey said:


> Why is there a picture of Goldleaf running in the background in the img?


Lol good one, didn't notice


----------



## wurstpistole (May 2, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> Cool i can mount Xci and convert it to nsp easily thanks


4nxci wasn't easy enough?


----------



## arjunpatel (May 2, 2019)

i got a error saying the switch couldnt start doom though it installed fine


----------



## DarkMatterCore (May 3, 2019)

Jayro said:


> This is impressive. I'd still like an NSP>XCI converter though,  one that doesn't require a computer. Mostly  for those digital-only releases so I can play them in SX OS.



Have you tried n1dus?



Reecey said:


> Why is there a picture of Goldleaf running in the background in the img?



Tbh, I didn't even notice that. But I'm not mad about it. 

The logo used in the header image is actually pretty neat, way better than the icon I'm currently using for the application.



arjunpatel said:


> im dumping doom right now it says eta 20h i mean damn lol





arjunpatel said:


> i got a error saying the switch couldnt start doom though it installed fine



I'd like to address both issues. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## wartutor (May 3, 2019)

DarkMatterCore said:


> Have you tried n1dus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes seams no matter what i dump (currently tried 4 games) they all give wrong completion time of around 20h sure its a misplaced decimal or something stupid works great though so timer isnt a big deal.


----------



## BossRoss93 (May 3, 2019)

Been waiting for this. Thing is though: I'm not sure I understand something. Can I also install these NSPs on a fat32 card? I haven't done the exfat driver workaround and if I don't have to then that would be great.


----------



## DarkMatterCore (May 3, 2019)

BossRoss93 said:


> Been waiting for this. Thing is though: I'm not sure I understand something. Can I also install these NSPs on a fat32 card? I haven't done the exfat driver workaround and if I don't have to then that would be great.



You can. I installed my very own Super Mario Odyssey NSP dump just for testing, and it worked.


----------



## BossRoss93 (May 3, 2019)

DarkMatterCore said:


> You can. I installed my very own Super Mario Odyssey NSP dump just for testing, and it worked.



HELL yes. Thanks a lot, friend. The thing is though, I'm still on 2.1 for my hacking centric switch. So I gotta do some reading on how to run games on higher firmwares.


----------



## Slim45 (May 3, 2019)

On atmo 7.1 latest kosmos. But I get a fatal crash on opening gcdumptool.


----------



## DarkMatterCore (May 3, 2019)

Slim45 said:


> On atmo 7.1 latest kosmos. But I get a fatal crash on opening gcdumptool.



Can you provide any crash logs?


----------



## Slim45 (May 3, 2019)

DarkMatterCore said:


> Can you provide any crash logs?[/QUif i take a picture from my mobile will that display any "sensitive"info?


----------



## DarkMatterCore (May 4, 2019)

Slim45 said:


> if i take a picture from my mobile will that display any "sensitive"info?



You're supposed to take a look at the "crash_reports" and "fatal_reports" folders in the /atmosphere/ directory on your SD card. Just PM me the logs, they don't contain any sensitive info.


----------



## unvaluablespace (May 4, 2019)

So far I've only had the time to try Skyrim, but I made 3 attempts and every time, the dump tool says it completed fine, but when I try to install via goldleaf or tinfoil, I get errors and it never installed. I'm using the dump to nsp option, for my fat32 sd card.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 4, 2019)

arjunpatel said:


> im dumping doom right now it says eta 20h i mean damn lol


Lol, this is what I was wondering.


----------



## Slim45 (May 4, 2019)

DarkMatterCore said:


> Can you provide any crash logs?


----------



## leon315 (May 4, 2019)

one question: many people still have 3.0.X switches, for obvious reason Gamecard slot is disable, how can you dump higher >3.0.0 FW cartridges??


----------



## DarkMatterCore (May 4, 2019)

Slim45 said:


> *image*



Thanks, I'll look into it.



leon315 said:


> one question: many people still have 3.0.X switches, for obvious reason Gamecard slot is disable, how can you dump higher >3.0.0 FW cartridges??



My current guess is that the dump process fails under that case, but it's hard to know without testing.

Type 0x02 gamecard compatibility also depends on a FW version >= 4.0.0.


----------



## leon315 (May 4, 2019)

DarkMatterCore said:


> My current guess is that the dump process fails under that case. Type 0x02 gamecard compatibility also depends on a FW version >= 4.0.0.


what about switch updaterd to 8.X through Choidoujou method?


----------



## DarkMatterCore (May 4, 2019)

leon315 said:


> what about switch updaterd to 8.X through Choidoujou method?



Should work. But then again, hard to know without testing. I'm on latest FW and never bothered to use ChoiDujour.


----------



## DaFixer (May 5, 2019)

Great news!


----------

